# Apple doesn't recognize my account?



## MamaLuigi (May 14, 2009)

Hi there.
This problem has been happening to me very recently, it's insane.
I KNOW that I have an Apple ID. I even have Apple's emails they send to me in the email address I try to log in with.
Here's the deal. I forgot my Password.
So I thought "Wow, i'll just go over to Iforgot and get my password changed"
I went over there and no matter how hard I tried the thing just doesn't work.
It doesn't even recognize my date of birth so I can't even get my password changed by entering my security answers (that I KNOW).
There are some more mysteries about this. 
When I go to enter my Email address on the website, for some reason it says

*No Apple ID found.*

We can't find an Apple ID matching the information you provided. You may have entered a name that doesn't exactly match our records. Try again

What? I don't have any emails saying that I deleted my Account. I know i deleted my Older Hotmail account that I registered on Apple when I first got an account back in 2008, but I deleted my Hotmail account, and changed it to my Gmail account and I could use my Apple Account before this happened. Now, all of a sudden, I can't.

When I go and try to get Apple to send me a Notification Email, they don't send me one, so I know that this is their problem. Not mine.

Is there any way around this? I would like to put my Mac on Icloud. I never knew this could be so difficult.

The last thing I want to do is to call up Apple Support. I'm not impressed with any of this.

Please help me. Thanks.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

When is the last time you used this account?

Are you sure it wasn't a Apple mobileme ID?

If it says no Apple ID found then either the account as been closed to inactivity (everyone does this, not just Apple), or you don't have it right.

If you ask it to send you a notification email, if that account doesn't exists (which it sounds like), it won't necessarily say that email not found. (Semi security feature)


----------



## MamaLuigi (May 14, 2009)

Headrush said:


> When is the last time you used this account?
> 
> Are you sure it wasn't a Apple mobileme ID?
> 
> ...


Maybe I should just get a new account. I am glad I backed up all of my music.

I'm sorry, I have no idea what mobileme is. I don't think I have one, and I don't use Mobile Phones.

The last time I used my Apple Account was around 2 weeks ago.
Weird.
Thanks for replying.


----------

